# Help!!! How to make a Cemetery.



## MrChrisHanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello, I'm fairly new to modeling(I've only built about five models so far) and I want to build a graveyard diorama to display my revell Dracula, Wolfman, and Frankenstein kits. However, I just don't know where to start. I picked out some sticks to maybe use as trees, but I have no idea how to create a good grass or fallen leaves effect. I'm sure most of you know that these models are in 1/8 scale and I was wondering if anybody out there could give me a few tips or point me in the direction of some good tutorials. Thanks.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

You can give this a look...
http://www.sceneryexpress.com/departments.asp?dept=1032


----------



## MrChrisHanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, man!


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I use this stuff from Micro Mark...
http://www.micromark.com/Turf-Foliage-and-Grass.html
Paint on the scenic cement and sprinkle on the fine turf for a base. Cut the field grass to desired lengths and glue with hob-e-tac. I brush on soft pastels to add a touch of mold to my sticks for fallen trees. I collected a small bag of brightly colored fallen leaves from my yard. When dry I will try to crumple them between my fingers just to see if that works. If they hold their color I plan on sprinkling these on and then clear coat. Its an experiment but I like using what nature gives us for free. 
Hope this helps.
Please post a pic when you get it done.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Here is a favorite pic of one I did using this stuff and poly fiber from Woodland Scenics. I know... I have posted this too many times.


----------



## MrChrisHanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, your suggestions have been really helpful and I'll be sure to post some pictures when I'm done.


----------

